# rhinestoning hats



## Sungoddess (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am a rhinestone designer, but am new to hats- what is the best size crystal and width, heigth to go with for decorating hats- this will be a phrase, 2 lines


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is the same for hats as for garments...just use the size that fits the text you are using...probably 6ss....are you doing manually or with cap press?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Sungoddess contacted me this morning with the question and I asked her to post here for suggestions. What she's wanting to know is if there are recommended guidelines for the maximum width and height for a design on a cap... kind of like the guidelines for the maximum width for designs on the front of an adult's T-shirt or a child's T-shirt.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

nope no max width or height. i press rhinestones on army style caps and i press all over. I even press some caps that start at the top and over the sides. The design dictates the size stones but i have used 6ss, 10ss, and 16ss.


----------



## Sungoddess (Sep 21, 2009)

A cap press, is there a certain heigth I need to not go over? Would a 1" letter be ok?Is there a standard??


----------



## Sungoddess (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I definitely am sooo thankful for this site!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

.....if you type in "rhinestone hats" on Google Images you will get an idea of all the different looks....
rhinestone hats - Google Search=


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that you can do all over Rhinestones on hats,, 
but if you are doing just the front part and a ladies low profile hat,, the average size is around 3x3ish, measure your hat plate, and you will see how much area you have to work with.
here is a simple sample
once you start you can test away at the different ways of pressing but this is just a basic start


----------

